# Asking For Your Prayers..



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

My very good friend, who many of you may know if you fish tournaments, Alan Gibbons had a stroke this past sunday, the day after the NOAA tournament on mosquito which him and Fred Hunter took 9th place in. 

Al is in the hospital and from what i've heard isn't doing very well.. Your prayers are greatly appreciated


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear, hope he is ok. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Sending prayers for him and his family. WB


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Alan is a fisherman, no matter what the outcome, he is in good hands.
Prayers to him and his family.

jj


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i also offer up my prayers to your friend austin. i wish him the best and a speedy recovery


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Prayers sent out to alan and his family. God bless you.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I stopped everything right now and giving solid prayers for Al.

He is one of the "gentlemen" of the sport, just a super guy and positive attitude. Always looking to share with us kids his wisdom. 

Hang in there Al.

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

he's in my prayers buddy and i send my best wishes


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Best wishes Al. Prayers sent.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

God be with you Alan.

Quiet and unassuming...one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet!
I had the pleasure of hanging around him for a week in New Hampshire many years ago at an ABA Championship.

See you on the water Gibby!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers will be with Alan, family and friends. God speed a healthy recovery.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

just got off the phone

Al was aware of his surroundings today and speaking some

surely lifted my spirits...I've been down in the dumps

thanks for all the prayers guys


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Austin, 
Could you post or pm me the hospital and room number Alan is in.

Thanks,
John


----------

